# Belgian Open 2011



## cuberwillima (Mar 15, 2011)

Belgian Open 2011!!

Date: May 7/8 2011
Location: Ghent University, Faculty of Art and Philosophy

All information can be found on this website: http://belgianopen.110mb.com/
WCA link: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=BelgianOpen2011


----------



## Goosly (Mar 18, 2011)

Is the price for guests the same as for competitors?


----------



## nlCuber22 (Mar 18, 2011)

Goosly said:


> Is the price for guests the same as for competitors?


 
Generally guests can come and watch for free.


----------



## Cubenovice (May 6, 2011)

I'll be there tomorrow!

Is cubing becoming less popular or is it just a bad weekend?
There are only 49 registered competitors where 2010 had 74 registrations…

Reminder: location has changed to:
Bateas Sportcentrum
Dendermondsesteenweg 397
Sint-Amandsberg (Gent)


----------



## TMOY (May 6, 2011)

There are less French cubers registered than the previous years, probably because of the many competitions happening in France this spring.


----------



## cuberwillima (May 6, 2011)

Also, there are no UK competitors registered! (don't know why, prob due to exams?)


----------



## Zoé (May 6, 2011)

I think lots of people also went to Nemo open, which wasn't that long ago, might be why ?

Exaaams... baaah stupid excuse ! I have one on tuesday + one presentation to give in my class the same day + one paper to finish and handle back during the week and I'm still gonna be there tomorrow ;-) (next week is gonna be funky and sleepless though )


----------



## Cubenovice (May 7, 2011)

*NR:* Ron van Bruchem in FMC: 25 HTM 19 move F2L, 6 move LL

Scramble:
B2 F2 L' U2 R F2 R2 B L2 R2 U L' R2 D2 U F' D2 L2 B'


Cubenovice:
MBLD: 0 / 2
FMC: DNF
2x2: LOL PB all over the place: average below my previous *single* PB


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2011)

> B2 F2 L' U2 R F2 R2 B L2 R2 U L' R2 D2 U F' D2 L2 B'


I am happy that after so many competitions I finally found a nice solution.
Found it within 10 minutes, then checked it at least 25 times. ;-)

U R' U' L2 R D2
L2 F2 L U2
F L' F' L F2
L U L2 U'
D L F L' F' D'

I also broke my best 3x3 average (from 13.51 to 12.62). Still not great, but at least I improved again.

Have fun!

Ron


----------



## Crazycubemom (May 10, 2011)

Congratulations to all the winners, and thank you to the organizers.

Did you know:

-I have 4 times vomited in the toilet cause SOMEONE so terrible SMELL  I think I must send him Email about it, he is really nice person but it's not good for my future Blindfolded event 

-Finally sub 1 minute in Square-1 ( 53.21 sec)  ( I'm faster than my husband in Square-1 ) yuhuuuuu 

-I broke my avg 3x3x3 in 1/100 sec  My best friend Nerves came after my 3rd solve


----------



## Cubenovice (May 10, 2011)

Hi Maria,

don't forget your 2x2x2 PB!
It was nice competing with you.

Cheers,
Ralph


----------



## Crazycubemom (May 10, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> Hi Maria,
> 
> don't forget your 2x2x2 PB!
> It was nice competing with you.
> ...


 
Oh YESS, my new PB in 2x2 8 sec hahaahahahahahh never thought about it not even in love to 2x2. Thank you dear Ralph


----------



## brunovervoort (Jun 1, 2011)

it was an awesome competion!
new official pb on 3x3 single+avarage: 17.21 and 19.84 (SIXTH IN BELGIUM AFTER TWO COMPETITIONS!)
4x4 single and avarage: 1:39.41 (second best time ever) and 2:16.05 (now I have a mf8+dayan 4x4 and my pb is 1:18.65)
5x5 single and avarage: 2:36.75 (best timer ever) and 3:06.76 (SEVENTH IN BELGIUM AFTER ONE COMPETITION)
see you in pardubice!


----------

